# TonyBen is In the House!



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I just noticed we have a new member; TonyBen.

If you have an M14 or M1A, this is the guy who can answer whatever question you have.

He has several videos on You Tube, too.


----------



## TonyBen (Jul 30, 2015)

Thank you for the warm welcome! I look forward to my stay here!

Tony.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Welcome from Alabama!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Welcome from Pennsylvania.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Welcome from the upper great lakes (the greatest one.)


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I'd give you a really warm welcome but it probably won't get me a free rifle... So welcome! from Washington.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Welcome TonyBen! Nice to have you on the forum. 

:icon_smile:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Welcome from Texas


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Welcome from the Florida/Georgia border area.
My favorite rifle is the Springfield Armory M1A, I bought a standard model because that was as close as I could get to the M14's I was issued back in the day.
Glad you are here - I'm just a shooter and know nothing about the armorer's trade.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Ben, do you belong to any of the M14 forums? I'm on a couple, same screen name as here. (there is one guy who hijacked my name, on militaryrifle.com)


----------



## TonyBen (Jul 30, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Ben, do you belong to any of the M14 forums? I'm on a couple, same screen name as here. (there is one guy who hijacked my name, on militaryrifle.com)


Yes, the M14 forum and Canadiangunnutz. Same screen name.

Tony.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

TonyBen said:


> Yes, the M14 forum and Canadiangunnutz. Same screen name.
> 
> Tony.


I just posted on your Introduction thread, too.
Dwight55 is another M1A/M14 fan.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Welcome home.


----------



## TonyBen (Jul 30, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I just posted on your Introduction thread, too.
> Dwight55 is another M1A/M14 fan.


I like Dwight! I enjoy reading his posts across the street!

Tony.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Had an m-1 carbine .30 cal. Winchester.


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

Welcome to this group of misfits.


----------

